# Beverage Packages-Are they worth it?



## TwinMomTori

Trying to decide if I should get a package.  I thought I read that they include drinks up to $10, but now I can't find it.  I'm from the DC area so going out, the average drink price is right around $10 if not more. So I'm thinking we would need to order 5-6 alcoholic beverages a day to make the package worth it.  Is this right?  How much does the average wine or beer cost and how much does the average cocktail cost, providing you request top shelf liquor.  We are only going for 3 days to celebrate our 10 year anniversary, so I can easily see us drinking 5-6 a day, but no more than 8 a day.  Also, can you bring the bottles of water off the boat with you? 

Just in case I want to get the ultimate package for my husband, how much is the coffee and juice?  Is it worth an extra ten dollars a day if he would only have one cup of each?


----------



## LSUfan4444

Beer, $5 - $7. Wine $8 - $12 +. Frozen, mixed, martini etc. about $10 and from my understanding, the only thing you can bring on is two bottles of wine or champagne per stateroom. I don't think any non alcoholic drinks are allowed.


----------



## bumbershoot

The juice that's covered by Replenish and ULtimate is the fresh squeezed OJ in Windjammer (and maybe MDR) in the *mornings*.  It's a solid $4 at least, for a glass of it.

The espresso drinks (aka "specialty coffee) is an average Starbucks-type of price.  Not NYC Starbucks, but a middle of the road cost.

Yes you can take the included still water (that's the normal spring water in a bottle) off the ship.  Doubt sparkling can be taken off. 


http://media.royalcaribbean.com/content/shared_assets/pdf/menus/beverage_packages.pdf


The still water is going to be something like Crystal Geyser with the packages that include water, and it's 500ml bottles.  If you get a WATER package, then THAT is Evian and it's either 750ml bottles or 1L bottles (we got 1L, but we were told on the ship that we should have gotten 750ml, so who knows?).  With the water-only package, they deliver the boxes to you first day and they are yours to do with what you will.


----------



## Laz

My wife and I never by a package.  We MAYBE have one alcoholic drink a day, We get all the lemonade, juice, ice tea, water & coffee we want from the windjamer.  We do not dink any fancy coffees, etc.  We will buy one bottle of water each and reuse the bottle with tap water for the duration of the tip.  My point is that we would in no way get our monies worth on a package.  You must figure out if it is worth the money to you.


----------



## sam_gordon

It's really going to depend on how much you drink.  You do have the math right.  Some people will get the package even if they don't "break even" because they want the fixed cost, or they want the ability to try different drinks and not worry about the cost if they don't like it.

For me it's got to be financially beneficial, and we don't drink enough.

I will get the Royal Replenish (soda, specialty coffee, non-alcoholic cocktails) for DW & the kids.


----------



## dashofsunshine

We did a 7 day cruise with RC for our honeymoon and we got the alcohol package. At the time, we were BIG drinkers - everything was fine for the first two days with our 6 alcoholic beverages a day to break even...but by day 3, we were dehydrated and thought we were dying  by day 5/6 I never wanted to see alcohol again. We no longer drink heavily at all, and I didn't touch an alcoholic beverage for 2 months after the cruise.

Moral of the story: you might be ok with just 3 days of it. But we found ourselves forced to drink more than we really wanted in order to "make it worth it" with the cost. The bartenders were heavy handed and 6 drinks a day for many days straight can get tiring quickly, lol.


----------



## ksucats

We are going to do it on our March cruise.  When we did Disney, we usually had a couple drinks in our stateroom each day and then one or two with dinner and one or two after dinner.  We also did a tasting about every other day.  There were times when we wanted to stay out and have a few more, but decided to go back to the room for a night cap instead because every round meant another $20.  We will probably be in the break even or come out slightly ahead crowd, but it is going to allow us to enjoy our trip that much more not thinking about the cost of having one more round and staying at the bar or getting a drink by the pool in the afternoon.


----------



## jtdl

We are getting drink packages this time.  Usually when we pay by the drink, I drink beer and maybe 2 or 3 drink of days/slushy drinks during the week.  My reasoning for getting the package is that I can try all the frozen/fancy drinks that I wish to try, if I really don't like it, I can leave it and get something else.  I don't care if I break even or not, it is the flexibility of it that I like.


----------



## Laz

jtdl said:


> We are getting drink packages this time.  Usually when we pay by the drink, I drink beer and maybe 2 or 3 drink of days/slushy drinks during the week.  My reasoning for getting the package is that I can try all the frozen/fancy drinks that I wish to try, if I really don't like it, I can leave it and get something else.  I don't care if I break even or not, it is the flexibility of it that I like.



Good for you!  Everyone has to remember that it is YOUR cruise!! Enjoy yourself !


----------



## shoney

For us it was worth it.  We travel to lots of allinclusive resorts, and are used to not paying for drinks.

We drink a lot of bottled water and soda, too, so that added to the value.  It is really up to the individual.


----------



## eskimoinparadise

It all depends on what (and how much) you normally drink each day when you're not on vacation. Probably the only one we'd consider is the basic package ($42/day). We're not big cocktail drinkers (3-4 beers, maybe a glass of wine or two, and an occasional Mai Tai in the afternoon), so we'd barely break even on that package. The more expensive packages just don't do anything for us.


----------



## MickeySP

We get one but just for me, he is not a big drinker or really at all. We do get the Replenish for him. If you do 5-6 alcoholic drinks plus tonic& bottled water it is well worth it. I think it is up to $10 a drink but if you Premium if you go over they just charge the difference.


----------



## CesD

Where can u get the bottled water included in the package? Do you just ask in the MDR and buffet? 
Also, since service charge is included, do people normally tip additional at the bars?


----------



## shoney

We only got bottled water from the bars.  On our Royal cruise, no one was ever taking drink orders at the buffet.  Don't know if that is the norm or not.  We had wine/cocktails in the MDR.

We tip.  It is up to you.


----------



## bumbershoot

Bottled water from any bar.  They often let us have two per person at a time.  If we wanted a bunch of waters for the room, we would stop at a few bars along the way, picking them up as we went.

Tip extra or don't tip extra!  You've already tipped, so keep that in mind.  Some say that extra tipping gets them better service; I say...prove it.    We have gotten terrific service without tipping extra or *much* extra.  Or the bigbig tippers are tipping far more than they need to, LOL.  This isn't a beverage package thing, but a Ben&Jerry's ice cream thing...DS went there every day on our 7 night Freedom cruise.  We tipped a little extra, nothing extravagant.  By the 4th night they made him a milkshake with SEVEN hefty scoops of ice cream in it.  Wow!  Anyway, I think that politeness and seeing you more than once makes a really big difference, even without over the top tipping.

OH, first night on Freedom DH and I went into the British pub to get waters for both of us on Replenish, and then I was paying OOP for a beer.  After that I didn't need to go b/c DH could just bring my seapass card to get my water for me (when he was getting my latte for me again with my seapass card) (yes I'm lazy and he brings me food and drink).  We *maybe* tipped another dollar, maybe.  Not going to swear to that "much".  The LAST night I went into the pub to get a beer and a water (just for me, with just my seapass card), and without even running my card he brought out four bottles of water (two for me, two for DH) and then got me the beer I asked for.  He recognized me after 6 full nights even without DH (very memorable guy) with me.  How COOL was that?  


We never asked for normal bottled water at the MDRs; with Replenish you get sparkling water as well, and we would order that at the MDR.  If we wanted bottled water there or in the buffet we just got it ahead of time and brought it in.  Same with our espresso drinks.  Fresh squeezed OJ, only available with Replenish and, I believe, Ultimate, is ONLY available in the Windjammer (buffet) in the *mornings*.


----------



## mickeygirl78

Can you buy the beverage package for only one person in the room or do you have to buy it for all?


----------



## msjprincess

mickeygirl78 said:


> *Can you buy the beverage package for only one person in the room *or do you have to buy it for all?


Yes you can.


----------



## ldo

we might have 2 fruity drinks and a glass of wine prior to dinner in the room (from one of our 2 bottles that we can bring onboard for free). not worth it for us.


----------



## starvenger

TwinMomTori said:


> Trying to decide if I should get a package.  I thought I read that they include drinks up to $10, but now I can't find it.  I'm from the DC area so going out, the average drink price is right around $10 if not more. So I'm thinking we would need to order 5-6 alcoholic beverages a day to make the package worth it.  Is this right?  How much does the average wine or beer cost and how much does the average cocktail cost, providing you request top shelf liquor.  We are only going for 3 days to celebrate our 10 year anniversary, so I can easily see us drinking 5-6 a day, but no more than 8 a day.  Also, can you bring the bottles of water off the boat with you?
> 
> Just in case I want to get the ultimate package for my husband, how much is the coffee and juice?  Is it worth an extra ten dollars a day if he would only have one cup of each?


Based on your estimates I think the drink package is right for you.  But I don't think the ultimate package is worth it if you're just having 1 specialty coffee a day.


----------



## Puffy2

If you don't have a package, can you get free bottled water from the bars? Are these the smaller water bottles that would be convenient to take back to the room or carry off the ship?


----------



## shoney

Bottled water is not free.  You have to pay.


----------



## gdrj

We did not purchase drink package.   We did bring a few bottled waters with us.  While we do drink alcohol and on vacation more than at home, it would not have served a purpose for us, and it would not have saved us money.


----------



## bumbershoot

Puffy2 said:


> If you don't have a package, can you get free bottled water from the bars? Are these the smaller water bottles that would be convenient to take back to the room or carry off the ship?



There is no free bottled water.

If you buy bottled water one bottle at a time they are, I believe, 500ml bottles of Evian at a premium price.

If you buy a water package, it's still not cheap, but it's 1L bottles (and I think the basic package is 12 of those delivered to your room on the first day), and you can then decant those into whatever size bottle you want to bring to carry around.

If you buy a beverage package that has bottled water in it, you get 500mL bottles of NOT evian, but less of a brand-name spring water from bars after showing your card with the indication of the package on it.



Edited....did NOT mean evian in that last sentence, holy heck how did I do that?  It's going to be something like Crystal Geyser spring water, not evian.  Important part is that it's SPRING water, not municipal water put into a bottle (like Dasani or Aquafina, ick).  But it's not spring water from Switzerland.

Sorry about that error!


----------



## Lesverts

I cruise on Royal's sister and they have the most expensive drink packages currently at close to $70/night for the premium package. But for me it is worth it. Just in Evian I would have been spending 22/day. Add in two glasses of dinner wine and morning coffees and I was already at 50.

Also just a tip, if you and people in your group have different packages. You cannot use your package to pay for their drink, if you get caught by a crew person you could lose your package and still have to pay for it.


----------



## LemonNeko

I'm normally picky about my water but I found the free "tap" water tasted pretty decent.


----------



## bumbershoot

LemonNeko said:


> I'm normally picky about my water but I found the free "tap" water tasted pretty decent.



Lucky!

It makes DH and me swell like crazy.  When we do NOT touch the tap water (and we know it's used in cooking, but that's a constant) but eat normally, we don't swell.  When we drink the tap water and eat normally, we swell terribly.  There's something funky about the way they make the water (and it's the same on DCL) where either "desalination" doesn't mean UNsalination, or it gets rid of ALL minerals and throws our electrolytes out of whack, or something...  So we really appreciate the spring water available for purchase.


----------



## CMDTA

TwinMomTori said:


> Trying to decide if I should get a package.  I thought I read that they include drinks up to $10, but now I can't find it.  I'm from the DC area so going out, the average drink price is right around $10 if not more. So I'm thinking we would need to order 5-6 alcoholic beverages a day to make the package worth it.  Is this right?  How much does the average wine or beer cost and how much does the average cocktail cost, providing you request top shelf liquor.  We are only going for 3 days to celebrate our 10 year anniversary, so I can easily see us drinking 5-6 a day, but no more than 8 a day.  Also, can you bring the bottles of water off the boat with you?
> 
> Just in case I want to get the ultimate package for my husband, how much is the coffee and juice?  Is it worth an extra ten dollars a day if he would only have one cup of each?


If you want "worth it" then you might want to consider this - book a GS or higher.  The price is going to be high, but it gets you into the lounge where you get real coffee in the morning and as much as you can drink every day during serving hours.  You also get a ton of other benes with this.

You might not want to spend this much every time but for your 10th it's worth it.


----------



## aharbin88

Very interested in this thread! Subbing. My DH and I can't quite decide if it's worth it or not, but I think that if we feel like it even just *might* be worth it, the idea of the fixed cost might make our decision for us.


----------



## msjprincess

You can buy a beverage package onboard up until you have 4 days left on the cruise. So if you're unsure you can pay cash for a day or two, add up how much you've spent and figure out if the package is a better deal. That's what DH and I did on our last cruise and it turned out that we spent less than the package would have cost so we didn't buy it.


----------



## aharbin88

msjprincess said:


> You can buy a beverage package onboard up until you have 4 days left on the cruise. So if you're unsure you can pay cash for a day or two, add up how much you've spent and figure out if the package is a better deal. That's what DH and I did on our last cruise and it turned out that we spent less than the package would have cost so we didn't buy it.


That's a good tip!


----------



## bumbershoot

If you get the package on the first Royal cruise and don't/can't break even with it, then at least you know for the future.  That's how I'm viewing my two times buying Replenish for me.  

DH nearly breaks even and he loves the convenience that he sees in it.

For me, though, it just doesn't work.  Tonight I worked out the water package for me and DS, then a latte a day for me (and that's 8 lattes b/c I'll get embarkation day and then Freedom and Vision's coffee places were open the last morning as well), plus maybe two boozey drinks a day for me (plus I'm bringing two bottles of wine! I, personally, will be tipsy all day if I have 3 drinks a day!) (or really cranky)...even adding in the drinks I don't get to the total of Replenish, and of course the drinks aren't included in Replenish.

Took me two times of overpaying for me to get this knowledge, and it's well worth knowing.


----------



## karmacats

just a heads up that royal is currently having a sale on some of their beverage packages.  20% off certain packages (mostly the high-priced alcohol ones) on certain sailings - you have to log into your reservation to see if your sailing has it.  if you've got a cruise booked and are considering a package, it may be worth taking a look.


----------



## bumbershoot

Now if only they had a Ben&Jerry's package for DS.  

Just kidding.  Very tasty ice cream every day and I think his bill came in at $40? $50? Not bad, considering that each individual time he went there it just seemed soooo expensive.

(he can't have the free ice cream or soft serve on any cruise line, b/c of the ingredients, but we know the B&J ingredients and most are fine for him...therefore, an ice cream budget is important!)


----------



## aharbin88

karmacats said:


> just a heads up that royal is currently having a sale on some of their beverage packages.  20% off certain packages (mostly the high-priced alcohol ones) on certain sailings - you have to log into your reservation to see if your sailing has it.  if you've got a cruise booked and are considering a package, it may be worth taking a look.


Oh wow! That would be nice. I don't see it on my cruise planner, so I guess we're not one of the chosen ones!


----------



## karmacats

bumbershoot said:


> Now if only they had a Ben&Jerry's package for DS.
> 
> Just kidding.  Very tasty ice cream every day and I think his bill came in at $40? $50? Not bad, considering that each individual time he went there it just seemed soooo expensive.
> 
> (he can't have the free ice cream or soft serve on any cruise line, b/c of the ingredients, but we know the B&J ingredients and most are fine for him...therefore, an ice cream budget is important!)



"an ice cream budget is important" is the story of my life!   



aharbin88 said:


> Oh wow! That would be nice. I don't see it on my cruise planner, so I guess we're not one of the chosen ones!



if your cruise is a ways off, keep checking.  it sounds like for now it might be for closer-in cruises (like my may 15 allure cruise has it), but maybe they'll extend it if it increases drink package sales.

also, if anyone is higher up in royal's crown and anchor program, diamond level and above sometimes get discounts on the packages if you buy them onboard.  again, doesn't seem to happen on all cruises, but sometimes you luck out!


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

bumbershoot said:


> The juice that's covered by Replenish and ULtimate is the fresh squeezed OJ in Windjammer (and maybe MDR) in the *mornings*.  It's a solid $4 at least, for a glass of it.
> 
> The espresso drinks (aka "specialty coffee) is an average Starbucks-type of price.  Not NYC Starbucks, but a middle of the road cost.
> 
> Yes you can take the included still water (that's the normal spring water in a bottle) off the ship.  Doubt sparkling can be taken off.
> 
> 
> http://media.royalcaribbean.com/content/shared_assets/pdf/menus/beverage_packages.pdf
> 
> 
> The still water is going to be something like Crystal Geyser with the packages that include water, and it's 500ml bottles.  If you get a WATER package, then THAT is Evian and it's either 750ml bottles or 1L bottles (we got 1L, but we were told on the ship that we should have gotten 750ml, so who knows?).  With the water-only package, they deliver the boxes to you first day and they are yours to do with what you will.




We are doing the 12 day Mediterranean cruise and I'm hoping you can help me.  I believe that we are doing the $19 Replenish package (we enjoy bottled water, juice, coffee and soda).  Can you tell me about milk? My DD's are teens but still drink a lot of milk. I see Replenish includes juices, so that's great, but what about milk? TIA


----------



## kathleendsm

We were torn on the drink package, but are ultimately very glad we didn't get it. Between the suite lounge (LOVE concierge), free champagne at events like the art auction (which we enjoyed and bought a few things at), and other discounts, it wasn't worth it even at 4-5 drinks most days. The last 2 days on Liberty they offered a $72 10 drink card good for drinks up to $12, and you were allowed to share it. It was a great deal for us!


----------



## aharbin88

karmacats said:


> if your cruise is a ways off, keep checking.  it sounds like for now it might be for closer-in cruises (like my may 15 allure cruise has it), but maybe they'll extend it if it increases drink package sales.


Good tip! I'll keep checking.


----------



## karmacats

OurLaughingPlace said:


> We are doing the 12 day Mediterranean cruise and I'm hoping you can help me.  I believe that we are doing the $19 Replenish package (we enjoy bottled water, juice, coffee and soda).  Can you tell me about milk? My DD's are teens but still drink a lot of milk. I see Replenish includes juices, so that's great, but what about milk? TIA



milk and chocolate milk are free (well, included) on royal cruises.  you can get it in the MDR and from room service, and the buffet in the morning (not sure about buffet at other times, but someone else may know).  also not sure where else you can get it, like bars, but i'm sure someone will know that, too.  but rest assured, it's available.


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

karmacats said:


> milk and chocolate milk are free (well, included) on royal cruises.  you can get it in the MDR and from room service, and the buffet in the morning (not sure about buffet at other times, but someone else may know).  also not sure where else you can get it, like bars, but i'm sure someone will know that, too.  but rest assured, it's available.


Thank you!  We've cruised with DCL twice, but this will be our first RCCL vacation.


----------



## kathleendsm

You can get milk at any time in Windjammer, but they only put it out in the morning. You just need to request it at the drink stations and they're happy to provide it. Our son drinks a LOT of milk, so we were very glad that it was included!


----------



## Vijoge

Does anyone know the current price for the soda package?  DH doesn't drink alcohol but he consumes mass quantities of diet coke.


----------



## msjprincess

Vijoge said:


> Does anyone know the current price for the soda package?  DH doesn't drink alcohol but he consumes mass quantities of diet coke.


$8.50 per day plus 18% gratuity, it comes to just about $10 per day.


----------



## Vijoge

msjprincess said:


> $8.50 per day plus 18% gratuity, it comes to just about $10 per day.



Thanks!


----------



## agavegirl1

DH and I are "on vacation" when we are on vacation.  Bloody Marys for breakfast, beer for the afternoon, fancy cocktails in the evening etc.  So I just purchased the highest end package for our cruise at a 20% discount.  I don't know if that is because I am a new  cruiser or a time thing but I went to another website for the drink menu and it will be worth it for us.


----------



## Mrstiffanyh

We got the beverage package on the Freedom in July and it was totally worth it. By the time I had a couple of diet Cokes a day followed by fruity drinks at the pool and wine with dinner, we made our money from them. The other nice thing is that my DH and I sometimes want different wines (white vs red, etc) so we could just order glasses instead of trying to find a bottle that worked for both of us. Also, we occasionally splurged for a glass of wine more than $12 a glass and were just able to pay the difference. Last plus, for us, is that if you buy it in advance you don't worry about what kind of bar tab is building up.


----------



## agavegirl1

Conventional wisdom on cruise message boards indicate if you consume more than 4 cocktails or specialty coffee per day plus water and soda  you are best off buying the drink package.


----------



## frostymom

if you buy the premium drink package, is the soda bottle or can?  How much is it to buy a soda at Dinner?


----------



## bumbershoot

frostymom said:


> if you buy the premium drink package, is the soda bottle or can?  How much is it to buy a soda at Dinner?



It's "gun" soda. Or if your ship as freestyle machines that's an option too. 

Expect a soda to be a few dollars if you don't have the package.


----------



## gumbypee

i believe when I got a coke it was over three dollars.


----------



## Mrsjvb

frostymom said:


> if you buy the premium drink package, is the soda bottle or can?  How much is it to buy a soda at Dinner?



neither.  it is fountain soda only.   ships with Freestyle Machines, you get a chip activated mug but can also get a glass at all bars and the MDR.

IF you get it portable, it will be cans only.. some bartenders are okay with giving them, others won't as technically they are not included( neither  are sodas in your in room cooler or Room service.  )

individual purchases will get the entire can..at  close to $4 a can.  its like $3.85 with the 18% gratuity added.


----------



## laurenjdaisy

I'm looking to book my first RCL trip next summer and I have some questions about the drink packages.  What are the different packages (both alcoholic and non-alcoholic) and what do they include?  What are the general per day pricing for various packages?  My husband likes craft beer- is there any on board and would that be included?  Would smoothies for the kids be included in the replenishment package?


----------



## snelvis

laurenjdaisy said:


> I'm looking to book my first RCL trip next summer and I have some questions about the drink packages.  What are the different packages (both alcoholic and non-alcoholic) and what do they include?  What are the general per day pricing for various packages?  My husband likes craft beer- is there any on board and would that be included?  Would smoothies for the kids be included in the replenishment package?




we are wondering the same thing for grown ups and 2 kids under 10!


----------



## NHDisneyFan

How many months before the cruise are the packages available to purchase?


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

NHDisneyFan said:


> How many months before the cruise are the packages available to purchase?


Im assuming you can purchase them a few months before cruise.  W bought the cruise 75 days out and it was available in our cruise planner and at 20% discount for the deluxe package.
For our cruise that's $48+ gratuity per day.


----------



## msjprincess

NHDisneyFan said:


> How many months before the cruise are the packages available to purchase?


There's no rhyme or reason. I've been able to do it more than a year in advance for some cruises and only a few months beforehand on others.


----------



## Happy100

We will be on the Liberty of the seas and we purchased the soda package.  It appears you get a souvenir cup.  Is it a tervis or tervis like and do they fill that up or a small cup?


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Happy100 said:


> We will be on the Liberty of the seas and we purchased the soda package.  It appears you get a souvenir cup.  Is it a tervis or tervis like and do they fill that up or a small cup?


Someone posted a photo of the cup in the Anthem of the Seas from Cape Liberty thread... seems like it's Tervis like. Really nice actually.
My understanding is that you can use that cup in the ship's freestyle Coke machines.  Or you can just get soda from any bar and they will give it to you in a regular cup. You don't have to use the soda cup you get with the drink package.


----------



## msjprincess

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Someone posted a photo of the cup in the Anthem of the Seas from Cape Liberty thread... seems like it's Tervis like. Really nice actually.
> My understanding is that you can use that cup in the ship's freestyle Coke machines.  Or you can just get soda from any bar and they will give it to you in a regular cup. You don't have to use the soda cup you get with the drink package.



That's correct. I'm not sure if Liberty has Freestyle machines, but if it does you would need the cup to use the machines. You only need to show your card if you'd like a soda from a bar. 

The current cup looks like this


----------



## Happy100

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Someone posted a photo of the cup in the Anthem of the Seas from Cape Liberty thread... seems like it's Tervis like. Really nice actually.
> My understanding is that you can use that cup in the ship's freestyle Coke machines.  Or you can just get soda from any bar and they will give it to you in a regular cup. You don't have to use the soda cup you get with the drink package.



Liberty doesn't have a freestyle coke machine so I guess it will be the bar giving me a cup of soda.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Happy100 said:


> Liberty doesn't have a freestyle coke machine so I guess it will be the bar giving me a cup of soda.



Really? That's surprising, I thought Liberty was renovated... oh well at least you don't risk losing your souvenir cup 
You get to take it home still wrapped in plastic....


----------



## msjprincess

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Really? That's surprising, *I thought Liberty was renovated.*.. oh well at least you don't risk losing your souvenir cup
> You get to take it home still wrapped in plastic....


It was. They used to say they only them on ships that were in the US year round. However Liberty is in the US year round and they weren't added. I'm not sure why.

I still used my cup occasionally on IOS even though they didn't have machines. I liked using it at the pool. It's bigger than getting a glass and stayed cold longer.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

msjprincess said:


> It was. They used to say they only them on ships that were in the US year round. However Liberty is in the US year round and they weren't added. I'm not sure why.
> 
> I still used my cup occasionally on IOS even though they didn't have machines. I liked using it at the pool. It's bigger than getting a glass and stayed cold longer.



So did the bars filled your cup then? I guess that's all right 
I definitely plan to carry mine around, I am not a huge soda drinker but I'm a sucker for all sorts of travel mugs and cups... these cups look very nice! At least on the pic you posted...


----------



## msjprincess

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> So did the bars filled your cup then? I guess that's all right
> I definitely plan to carry mine around, I am not a huge soda drinker but I'm a sucker for all sorts of travel mugs and cups... these cups look very nice! At least on the pic you posted...


Yes the bartenders will fill the cup.


----------



## JsMom2

We usually buy the soda package on the ships that have the freestyle machines.  I like the flavored waters, and it keeps us from having to bring water onboard!


----------

